# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل دعاء الوالد على ولده مستجاب على كل حال؟يجيب العلامة العثيمين.

## أبو أحمد المهاجر

*السؤال:* 
*فضيلة الشيخ حفظك الله: نحن أيضاً من أهل الشرقية، أريد أن أسأل عن حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي قال فيه: (لا تدعوا على أموالكم ولا على أولادكم لعلها تصادف ساعة إجابة لا يرد الله سائلاً) أيش معنى هذا الحديث؟ وهل معنى ذلك: أنه إذا كان الدعاء مثلاً على شيءٍ وقد يكون يدعو على ولده بغير حق مثلاً، هل معنى ذلك أن الله سبحانه وتعالى يستجيب له لموافقة ساعة الإجابة، أم ماذا؟*
*الجواب:*
*الشيخ: سأسألك: من الذي بيده الإجابة والرد؟* 
*السائل: الله سبحانه وتعالى.*
* الشيخ: هل الله عز وجل يعلم من هو على حق أو على باطل؟*
*السائل: نعم.*
* الشيخ: هل الله عز وجل يمكن أن ينصر معتدياً على من ظلم؟*
*السائل: لا.*
* الشيخ: إذاً! مهما دعا الإنسان بغير حق فإن الله لن يقبل منه؛ لأن الله قال في القرآن الكريم: ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعاً وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ [الأعراف:55]، ويقول عز وجل: إِنَّهُ لا يُفْلِحُ الظَّالِمُونَ [الأنعام:21] فكل من دعا دعوةً بغير حق فإن الله لا يقبلها، ثم إن كان معتدياً فقد ترجع الدعوة إليه وتصيبه كما جاء ذلك في اللعنة: أنه يصعد بها إلى السماء فترد، ثم تتجول فإن كان صاحبها أهلاً لها وقعت عليه، وإن كان غير أهل رجعت إلى قائلها. وكما جاء في الحديث الصحيح: (من دعا رجلاً بالكفر أو قال: يا عدو الله! وليس كذلك رجع إليه) إلى القائل. لكن الإنسان أحياناً عند تأديب أولاده مع الغضب يدعو بالشر بدل الخير، بدلاً من أن يقول: الله يهديك، الله يصلحك، الله يشرح صدرك يقول: الله يهلكك، الله يفعل بك كذا وكذا .. وقد فسر بعض العلماء قوله تعالى: وَيَدْعُ الإنْسَانُ بِالشَّرِّ دُعَاءَهُ بِالْخَيْرِ وَكَانَ الْأِنْسَانُ عَجُولاً [الإسراء:11] بهذا، أي: بكون الناس يدعو بالشر في موضعٍ الأليق به أن يدعو بالخير عجلةً وتسرعاً، وما أعطي الإنسان عطاءً خيراً وأوسع من الصبر، صبر نفسك، احبسها، عود لسانك إذا أغضبك أولادك أو أهلك أن تدعو لهم بالخير. بعض الناس يقول: الله يكفينا شركم، يصلح هذا أو ما يصلح؟ يصلح، نحن نقول: نعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، فإذا قال لولده: الله يكفينا شرك، ما أكثر ما تغضبني، هذا ما فيه شيء، لكن: الله يأخذك، الله يدمرك، الله يسود وجهك، الله لا يوفقك لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة، حرام هذا. اصبر، وطن نفسك، وادع لأهلك بالخير.*
*من (لقاء الباب المفتوح)شريط(187).*

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------

